# Can you code 37205 twice?



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Sep 8, 2010)

Doctor did stent of common femoral artery, and stent of iliac artery, we billed 37205 twice but one is not being paid. What is the proper way to code the two or can you only code one? Thank you, Gail


----------



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Sep 8, 2010)

Or would you use 37206 as the add on code? I know for coronary stents we can use modifiers defining the artery such as LD, RC, and LC, are there any that exist for this series?


----------



## KeriH423 (Sep 8, 2010)

External iliac and common femoral are considered one vessel for coding purposes.  If the stents were in 2 distinct vessels, 37205 and 37206 would be used.  If the 2 stents were overlapped to cover one area of stenosis, only 37205 with the appropriate S&I code should be submitted.

Keri H, CIRCC


----------



## KeriH423 (Sep 8, 2010)

And to answer your modifier question, there are no modifiers to distinguish peripheral vessels.


----------



## dpeoples (Sep 8, 2010)

KeriH423 said:


> External iliac and common femoral are considered one vessel for coding purposes.  If the stents were in 2 distinct vessels, 37205 and 37206 would be used.  If the 2 stents were overlapped to cover one area of stenosis, only 37205 with the appropriate S&I code should be submitted.
> 
> Keri H, CIRCC



Well said Keri, I agree completely.

HTH


----------



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you, I am having such a hard time understanding these codes. I have set up time with my doctor to explain the clinical side but I need to know enough about each of these codes to ask him which will go with which. Thank you for your help! Gail


----------

